# Grafiktablett Ersatzstift ?



## Hathol1-2-3 (19. August 2012)

Hallo,
nachdem ich Wochenend- Spätdienst schieben musste inkl. 7 Std. Kopfschmerzen, bei meiner McDonalds bestellung mein bezahlter BigMac nicht mit in der Tüte war und meine Karre heute Morgen durch den Tüv gefallen ist... streikt nun auch noch mein Grafiktablett Stift -.- irgend ne Flüssigkeit bestimmt reingekommen... auf jedenfall klebt der Knopf und die Mine hängt ständig fest ( gibt also nicht mehr für die Druckstufen nach... ) und meine Kids haben damit natürlich nicht rumgefummelt ( grrrrrr ).
Weiss jemand wo ich günstig einen Ersatzstift herbekomme ? Ist ein Medion Tablett MD 86457. Finde nur komplettpakete und keinen Ersatz. Eigentlich müssten doch auch andere Stifte von anderen Firmen gehen oder ?
Vllt. weiss jemand rat.
Der Stift sieht leider so aus, falls ich ihn aufmachen würde, dass er nicht mehr zusammensetzbar ist -.- Oder sollte ich mal ordentlich Silikon entferner reinhauen ? ^^


----------



## Xathom (19. August 2012)

Hast du dich schon mal an den Medionsupport Gewand?
Meistens kann man das Zubehör nachbestellen, einfach auf der Medionhp dein Produkt eingeben, auf Zubehör klicken und dann Kontakt.

Die Induktionsstifte anderer Hersteller kosten ca. ab 80€ aufwärts und ich glaube bei dem Tablett ist das indiskutabel.


----------



## Varitu (19. August 2012)

Hi,

der Stift istdoch Stromlos, also nen Stift wie er bei vielen älteren PDA´s etc. mitgelifert wurde? Wenn da ne Flüssigkeit wie Cola oder so reingelaufen wär, würde ich den einfach mal 30 Minuten in Spüliwasser einlegen danach abduschen.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Xathom (20. August 2012)

Varitu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Stift istdoch Stromlos, also nen Stift wie er bei vielen älteren PDA´s etc. mitgelifert wurde? Wenn da ne Flüssigkeit wie Cola oder so reingelaufen wär, würde ich den einfach mal 30 Minuten in Spüliwasser einlegen danach abduschen.
> 
> Gruß Varitu



Jain das sind die Stifte welche mit Induktionsstrom gespeist werden und meistens auch mit Maustasten etc dran, könnte durchaus sein, das die Schalter und Federn dann korrodieren.


----------



## Varitu (20. August 2012)

Xathom schrieb:


> Jain das sind die Stifte welche mit Induktionsstrom gespeist werden und meistens auch mit Maustasten etc dran, könnte durchaus sein, das die Schalter und Federn dann korrodieren.



Ah, OK, dann funktioniert das ganze natürlich nicht. Brennspiritus dürfte die letzte möglichkeit sein den zu spülen. Oder VE-Wasser (kein Destilliertes sondern richtiges VE-->Apotheke)


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (27. August 2012)

habs mit alk probiert =) funzt wieder.
danköö


----------



## Xathom (27. August 2012)

Feini, dann hast ja noch mal Glück gehabt.


----------



## yanjing (27. November 2018)

Ich nutze 10"x5.63" tablet von XP-Pen DECO 02 ( 8192 Drucksensibilität ,5080Lpi ) ,  Es handelt sich um ein Tablet  einen Druck-sensitven Stift mit Radierfunktion und Daumentaste. 
 
Das XP-Pen DECO 02 Drawing Tablet ist eine gute Ergänzung für Bildbearbeitung und macht aufwändigere Retuschen einfacher. Und: das Ding ist für die Ewigkeit gebaut und der Treiber ist schön schlank (Win10 64bit) .
 
https://www.xp-pen.com/goods/show/id/324.html
 
https://www.***/buy/59.html


----------

